# être à l'ouest



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
Sono ancora a scrivere una mail a un'amica dopo un ennesimo litigo in famiglia. 

Cerco di dirle : "A la fin, je lui dis que si elle veut tout le dossier à régler toute seule, sans aucune aide, je la lui refile volontiers (mais vu comment elle est à l'ouest avec l'administratif, j'ai de sérieux doutes sur comment ça se dégoupillerait !)"
Il contesto : ho un sacco di cose amministrative da sbrigare, guai amministrativi legati a una diagnosi recente di una patologia neuropsichiatrica mal conosciuta dagli adulti in Francia sia dalla maggior parte dei medici che dall'amministrazione, e per mia madre, se mi capita un problema con l'amministrazione, è sempre colpa mia (mentre gli impiegati amministrativi per la sanità sono spesso incompetentissimi e hanno avuto il loro concorso in un pacchetto sorpresa). 

Provo con una traduzione (non sarà neanche ottima, ma ci provo lo stesso) : "Alla fine, le dico che se vuole tutta la pratica da sbrigare da sola, senza nessun aiuto, gliela rifilo volentieri (ma visto quant'è all'ovest con l'amministrativo, ho seri dubbi su come andrà a finire)"


=> Una migliore idea ? 



Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Joan bolets

*C*'est une expression qui utilise t*ou*j*our*s ma colloc... en fait, je dirais qu'on pourrais le traduire (dans ce contexte, parce que j'utiliserais des expressions dferents selon le contexte) par:

*essere poco pratica, essere in difficoltà, essere spaesata, non andare d'accordo con *(in senso figurato), e un largo eccetera...


----------



## Giulia2213

Ok, capo  Trapianto la tua idea di "spaesata" nel testo, che mi pare quella che conviene il meglio


----------



## Joan bolets

Giulia2213 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Sono ancora a scrivere una mail a un'amica dopo un ennesimo litigo in famiglia.
> 
> Cerco di dirle : "A la fin, je lui dis que si elle veut tout le dossier à régler toute seule, sans aucune aide, je la lui refile volontiers (mais vu comment elle est à l'ouest avec l'administratif, j'ai de sérieux doutes sur comment ça se dégoupillerait !)"
> Il contesto : ho un sacco di cose amministrative da sbrigare, guai amministrativi legati a una diagnosi recente di una patologia neuropsichiatrica mal poco conosciuta dagli adulti in Francia sia dalla maggior parte dei medici che dall'amministrazione, e per mia madre, se mi capita un problema con l'amministrazione, è sempre colpa mia (mentre gli impiegati amministrativi perdella sanità sono spesso incompetentissimi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e hanno avuto il loro concorso in un pacchetto sorpresa
> 
> 
> 
> (qu'est-que c'est que tu veux dire exactement?).
> 
> Provo con una traduzione (non sarà neanche ottima, ma ci provo lo stesso) : "Alla fine, le dico che se vuole tutta la pratica da sbrigare da sola, senza nessun aiuto, gliela rifilo volentieri (ma vista quant'è all'ovest con l'amministrativo la sua poca dimistichezza con le pratiche burocratiche, ho seri dubbi su come andrà a finire)"
> 
> 
> => Una migliore idea ?
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
Click to expand...


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 

Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto di una che ha l'italiano arrugginito 


"hanno avuto il loro concorso in un pacchetto sorpresa" è un'espressione calcata dal francese "ils ont eu leur diplome dans une pochette surprise". 
La "pochette surprise" allude ai pacchetti-sorpresa per i bambini che compri dal forno o al supermercato e che contiene dolciumi e giocattolini (di ridicolo valore) per il bambino a cui lo compri, ma non si sa mai in anticipo cosa contiene esattamente. 
"Avoir son diplome/concours dans une pochette surprise" in francese significa che la persona ha avuto la possibilità di esercitare la professione (ha avuto il suo diploma o il suo concorso per diventare dipendente statale) senza meritarlo, come se avesse avuto il suo diploma  o il concorso in un pacchetto sorpresa comprato in un forno o un supermercato. 
Si può dire, ma quella è più antica : "avoir son diplome/concours dans un paquet Bonux" "avoir son diplome/concours en cadeau Bonux" (Bonux era un celebre marchio di detersivo per bucato, non so neanche se esista ancora oggigiorno, esisteva almeno quando ero bambina)


----------



## L'equilibrista

Non ho capito cosa c'entra "pacchetto sorpresa" con "etre à l'ouest"..

Comunque, ho capito cosa intendi con "pochette surprise": è la busta sorpresa.

Un'espressione equivalente a "avoir son diplome dans une pochette surprise" potrebbe essere "prendere il diploma coi punti della miralanza" oppure "trovare il diploma dentro l'ovetto kinder" o espressioni simili, che fanno riferimento a dei prodotti a punti o con sorpresa-regalo.
Perlomeno dalle mie parti si dice così. Attendiamo altre proposte.


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao L'equilibrista ! 
Grazie per l'aiuto 

Il rapporto fra i due ? Siccome mia madre è poco pratica di cose amministrative (_être à l'ouest_) legate alla sanità, non si accorge neanche che gli amministrativi della sanità hanno avuto il diploma nell'ovetto Kinder (_avoir son diplôme dans une pochette surprise_) (ne ho fatto ancora l'esperienza non più tardi da oggi, la farmacista ispettrice regionale per le farmacie non conosceva neanche la legge sui farmaci nella lista degli stupefacenti, mentre è la base del suo lavoro ! Stiamo nuotando in pieno delirio !)


----------

